# WEBINAR ---What the EPA's New Lead Rules Mean to You (Part 1)



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

*







*
*What the EPA's New Lead Rules Mean to You (Part 1)*

https://www1.gotomeeting.com/register/703714129


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Anybody attend?
Here is the archive.


----------



## Msargent (Jan 16, 2009)

Sad to say but my state is more strict on the lead laws and we need to deal with that over Epas. No mechanical sanding Period!!.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Follow up webinar on June 24

Lead Paint Webinar


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

*Webinar Details - What the EPA's New Lead Rules Mean to You (Part 2)*

http://www.paintsquare.com/education/index.cfm?fuseaction=webinar&action=view&webinarID=16


----------

